# in Bible class... go ask your Father



## Honor (Sep 22, 2009)

I was reading Acts chapter 2 to my son (5 years old) in Bible class yesterday and we came to the part where Peter tells them


> 22 “Men of Israel, hear these words: Jesus of Nazareth, a man attested to you by God with mighty works and wonders and signs that God did through him in your midst, as you yourselves know— 23 this Jesus, delivered up according to the definite plan and foreknowledge of God, you crucified and killed by the hands of lawless men. 24 God raised him up, loosing the pangs of death, because it was not possible for him to be held by it. 25 For David says concerning him,
> 
> “‘I saw the Lord always before me,
> for he is at my right hand that I may not be shaken;
> ...




so I stopped there and I said "what do you think that the people are going to say to Peter? to which my son thought for a long time and then he said " they are going to say that God is happy with them.

this is not even remotely the answer I was thinking he would give so I said "why do you think that?" he said "well God told everyone that Jesus was going to come and die on the cross for our sins, and Jesus HAD to die right mom?" "right" " well the people obeyed God by nailing Jesus to the cross so He could save us from our sin so God is happy now." 
ummm yeah so after that I was soooo taken aback that I just said "wait till your Father gets home and go ask him about it."

anyone have THAT conversation with thier kid? and what do you do? I felt like an idiot.

oh btw after seeing the look on my face my son says reassuringly "it's ok mom He didn't REALLY die, he just went to hell and defeated Satan and then He came back. so He didn't stay died."


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 22, 2009)

Seriously, that is deep. The last time I taught five year old's the major issue was to distinguish between God creating all things, but not immediately making every object, like a skyscraper. (Some of the children interpreted "God made everything" to mean that all the buildings and roads and things were part of the original creation.)


----------



## Honor (Sep 22, 2009)

we've had a discussion along that vein...."no God does not make houses and Walmart"


----------



## Zenas (Sep 22, 2009)

God's plan being effected and God being pleased with the behavior of people are two different things. It was God's plan that Adam fall. God was not pleased with Adam though.


----------



## Honor (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah you can say that now but when you are sitting there with your 5 year old... words tend to escape you


----------

